# لفتة نظر إلى اللعبة المفقودة Flight Simulator X - Professional Edition



## dercncplaner (9 أغسطس 2007)

ألفت نظر الإخوة الكرام، إلى أن برنامج Flight Simulator X مفقود من جميع منتديات الهندسة أو المنتديات العادية، حتى هنا.
فقط التجربة موجودة.

وقد أردت البحث عنه في برامج المُشاركة، إلّا أنها محجوبة في منطقة سكني وممنوعة.

فأرجوا من الإخوة الكرام الاهتمام بالموضوع.

وشكراً


----------



## بدر الهذلي (12 أغسطس 2007)

اتفضل dercncplaner 
http://up1.m5zn.com/Flight Simulator Deluxe X.rar.htm
تجد ملف مضغوط وفيه ملفين تورنت للعبه
اخي انسخ الرابط اللي بالانجليزي كله وضعه بالمتصفح


----------



## dercncplaner (12 أغسطس 2007)

*لااا*



بدر الهذلي قال:


> اتفضل dercncplaner
> http://up1.m5zn.com/Flight Simulator Deluxe X.rar.htm
> تجد ملف مضغوط وفيه ملفين تورنت للعبه
> اخي انسخ الرابط اللي بالانجليزي كله وضعه بالمتصفح



أخي بدر
لقد قلت لكم أنني لا يمكن أن أستعمل أي برنامج مشاركة، فعند استعمالي إياها .. يفصل النت ويقولون لي بأنني أستعمل أحد هذه البرامج (ويعددوها لي !) وأنهم قاموا بتسجيل معلوماتي، وإن استمريت بهذا فسيخبرون الجهات المسؤولة.
والأمر ليس تخويف، فالعقوبات صارمة .. فيصبرون عليك، ثم ... :55:


----------



## بدر الهذلي (12 أغسطس 2007)

اخي والله كان ودي اخدمك لكن حجم اللعبة 8 قيقا ولا اعتقد ان هناك رابط مباشر لها
لكن انا راح ادور لك وان لقيته ابشر به ... بس انت من وين ... مجرد فضول ....


----------



## dercncplaner (12 أغسطس 2007)

بدر الهذلي قال:


> اخي والله كان ودي اخدمك لكن حجم اللعبة 8 قيقا ولا اعتقد ان هناك رابط مباشر لها
> لكن انا راح ادور لك وان لقيته ابشر به ... بس انت من وين ... مجرد فضول ....



انا أدرس في ألمانيا :80:


----------



## جاسر (13 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,








**** تنبيه: الرابط الأخير لا يعمل *****

الروابط شغالة ولكنها منتشرة حسب GOOGLE يعني ممكن يبلغ عنها وتتوقف من رابيدشير
فالرجاء سرعة التحميل .... نسال الله أن ييسر لنا هذا المشوار 

Download
http://rapidshare.com/files/15356403/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15356377/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15356429/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15356418/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15358928/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15356397/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15359729/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15356459/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15356488/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15356486/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15356401/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15356428/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15359695/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15356389/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15356410/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15356497/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15356446/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15356453/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15357462/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15357582/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15357506/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15357535/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15357538/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15357624/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15357571/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15357568/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15357599/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15357640/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15357603/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15357614/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part30.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15357598/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part31.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15357619/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part32.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15357660/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part33.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15358530/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part34.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15358679/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part35.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15358652/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part36.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15358650/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part37.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15358582/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part38.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15358674/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part39.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15358771/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part40.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15358769/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part41.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15358656/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part42.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15358759/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part43.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15357800/Airplane_In_Sky_-_1_by_xtreme55.part44.rar

DVD#2

http://rapidshare.com/files/15358680/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15358689/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15358778/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15358755/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15359780/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15359762/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15359800/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15359845/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15359798/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15359878/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15359841/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15359905/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15359926/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15359968/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15359942/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15359963/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15360125/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15360807/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15360802/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15360852/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15360939/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15360903/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15360922/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15360899/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15360944/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15360949/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15361020/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15361105/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15361089/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15361024/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part30.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15361092/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part31.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15361160/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part32.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15361776/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part33.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15361766/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part34.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15361812/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part35.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15361792/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part36.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21130830/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part37.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15361831/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part38.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15361867/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part39.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15361891/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part40.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15361882/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part41.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15361925/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part42.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15361413/Airplane_In_Sky_-_2_by_xtreme55.part43.rar

Password
www.leet-warez.6x.to


مع العلم أن الإصدار 2004 موجود في القسم إصدار كامل أربعة أقراص


عاطر التحايااا


----------



## dercncplaner (13 أغسطس 2007)

*ولي*

ولي

انجلطت

.. على كل حال .. شكراً


----------



## dercncplaner (13 أغسطس 2007)

بدأت بآخر ملف من القرص الثاني .. وهو محذوف .. و مكتوب (بالألماني .. وأنا أتحدثه) أنا السبب شكوى تأمر بعدم النشر


على كل حال

وجدت القرصين كاملين موجودين على سيرفر أحد المواقع، وقد نزلتهما وفككت الضغط بنجاح، ولكنني واجهت مشكلة في التنصيب .. حيث أنه لم يتعرف على القرص الثاني .. وقد طلبت المساعدة .. وأنتظر الإجابة

طبعاً لن أذكر اسم الموقع هنا .. ولكن إن شاء الأخ المشرف .. أخبرته بالتفاصيل دون إطلاع الآخرين عليها .. لمصلحة المنتدى


----------



## جاسر (14 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

حقيقة هذا اللي بلغ عن الرابط الأخير لئيم جداً كل الروابط شغالة الا الأخير, والمشكلة جهازي في البيت جالس يكد وحولت سرعته الى 1 ميقا ... فيا للأسف وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 

أخي لا يوجد مانع من وضع أي رابط فيه فائدة طالما أن الهدف ايصال معلومة وليس بقصد الإعلان في حد ذاته ويفضل ذكر المصدر والكاتب كذلك .. 

والله المستعان


----------



## dercncplaner (14 أغسطس 2007)

*حسناً*

الروابط مباشرة وسريعة من سيرفر أحد مواقع الطيران

صاحب الموصوع الأصلي والروابط الأخ Ashour المراقب العام لموقع الطيران (الذي لن أذكر اسمه)

DVD 1

DVD 2

وينصح الأخ باستخدام برامج استكمال التحميل مثل Free Download Manager 

بالنسبه لعملية التنصيب نقوم بستخدام برنامج Power iso لعمل دريفرات وهمية لوضع المحتويات بها والتنصيب.
ملاحظه: الكراك مرفق معه.

أما طلمة السر لفك الضغط .. فقد حصلنا عليها بعد المشاركة في الموضوع، وأرجو أن لا يتضايق مني إن وضعتها هنا .. فهذا فائدة لِكلا الموقعين .. وأنا لا أنحاز إلى أحدهما دون الآخر، بل أشعر أن كل منكم يكمل الآخر.

باسم الله

كلمة السر

[email protected]

وبالله التوفيق

== ملاحظة ==

لقد واجهت مشاكل أثناء التنصيب، فلم يتعرف على القرص الثاني

أرجو الإفادة من تجربتكم


----------



## جاسر (14 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خير 

لعلي ابدأ اليوم بالقرص الثاني ... 

الموقع خط الطيران من مواقعي التي ازورها 

وفقك الله


----------



## dercncplaner (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*طريقة التنزيل الصحيحة*

كما ذُكِرت في الموقع

تم بحمد الله 
تصتيب Flight Simulator X

وطريقه التصتيب كما ذكرها الأخ 
Captain Ashour
1- فك ضغط Dvd 01 فيعطى فولدر FSX CD1
2- فك ضغط Dvd 02 فيعطى فولدر FSX CD2
3- نضع محتويات الفولدر FSX CD2 داخل الفولدر FSX CD1 
ماعدا أربع ملفات وهم:-
الأول autorun.inf
الثانى DVDCheck.exe 
الثالث fsx.ico 
الرابع vcredist_x86.exe 
مع العلم أن :-
الملفات الأربعه المذكورين موجودين فى الفولدر
FSX CD1 ولكن نسيبهم فى الفولدر.

4- نقوم بالضغط على ملف setup.exe .

.. وبإذن الله سوف تتصتب ..

ملاحظه هامه جدا لتفادي عملية الاكتفيشن: بعد الانتهاء من التنصيب سوف تجد ملف باسم update في ال dvd الثاني قم بالضغط عليه وتنصيب الكراك..

؟؟؟
وشكرا


----------



## م المصري (15 سبتمبر 2007)

اريد ان يشرح لي الساده المتناقشون ,,,,, ما الذي يحدث مع العضو المقيم في المانيا ,,,, ما هي المخالفه الذي ارتكبها بالضبط ,,,, و ما هو الخطأ في استخدام برامج المشاركه ,,,, و من هم هؤلاء الذين يراقبونه ,,,,و ما هي تلك الجهات المسؤله التي يهددونه بأخبارهم بأمره ؟ 

هلا فسر لي احدكم ما يحدث ؟


----------



## م المصري (15 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جاسر علي الروابط ,,,, و لكن لا صبر لتحميل كل هذا ,,,, سأبحث عن اسطوانه مضروبه أفضل :16:


----------



## dercncplaner (15 سبتمبر 2007)

AboAyoy77 قال:


> اريد ان يشرح لي الساده المتناقشون ,,,,, ما الذي يحدث مع العضو المقيم في المانيا ,,,, ما هي المخالفه الذي ارتكبها بالضبط ,,,, و ما هو الخطأ في استخدام برامج المشاركه ,,,, و من هم هؤلاء الذين يراقبونه ,,,,و ما هي تلك الجهات المسؤله التي يهددونه بأخبارهم بأمره ؟
> 
> هلا فسر لي احدكم ما يحدث ؟



هذا الأمر لا يتعلق بي، بل بكل من يستخدم تلك البرامج هنا، فتحركاته خلال البرنامجج والبرامج التي يحملها مراقبة.

والجهة المُراقِبة هي الحكومة

أما عن استخدام برامج المشاركة، فالأمر واضح يا أخي، تناقل البرامج الغير أصلية.

والموضوع أنني كنت ابحث عن المُحاكي، ولكنني في النهاية وجدته كاملاً بروابط مباشرة، ووضعتها في رد.

وأنا أطلب من الأخ المشرف أن يُنشئ موضوع مستقل ويثبته، عن تحميل البرنامج.. طبعاً


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (17 سبتمبر 2007)

[سأبحث عن اسطوانه مضروبه أفضل ]
جازاكم الله خيرا علي هذا البرنامج,,, أنا فعلا تعبت قوي من كتر مادورت عليه وبأطلب من الزميل AboAyoy77 يقوللي فين ممكن الاقي الإسطوانات المضروبة اللي قال عليها لأنها هتكون أسهل بصراحة وشكرا


----------



## م المصري (18 سبتمبر 2007)

انتظلر قليلا حتي نحسم هذه القضيه في هذا الموضوع ,,,,
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=66235

ثم ادلك علي اسواق "المضروب" 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (20 سبتمبر 2007)

جازاك الله خيرا وفي الواقع أنا أصبت بإرتباك شديد وأزمة بل وصدمة أيضا لما قرأت المناقشات اللي بتدور حول البرامج الغير أصلية,, وربنا يسترها علينا دنيا واخرة’’ اااااامين ياااااااارب العالمين


----------



## engahmedalaa (3 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير .... بارك الله لك في أهلك ومالك


----------



## ابراهيم حورس (25 يناير 2008)

اخى الروابط مش شغالة عندى مفيش تحميل وبعدين ممكن تشرحى اللعبة دى شكلها ايه


----------



## ابراهيم حورس (28 يناير 2008)

نزلت اللعة وهى صراحة جميلة بس النسخة الى نزلتها ديمو وحجمها حوالى 798ميجا واسم الموقع هو ياريت الى يعرف عنها حاجة يكتب بعض المعلومات عنها عشان هى بتقل الجهاز معرفش ليه
الى عاوز يحملها يخش على الموقع ده ويعمل داونلوود 
http://www.fsinsider.com/downloads/Pages/default.aspx
مش تنسونا بالدعاء


----------

